# BERKLEY POWER BAIT und GULP ALIVE - WINTERSCHLUSSVERKAUF`s Kracher !!



## FISHERS PARADISE (25. März 2010)

*FISHERS PARADISE MACHT WINTERSCHLUSSVERKAUF!!!*
Hier 3 Angebote aus dem extrem reduzierten Sortiment:

*BERKLEY POWER BAIT EXTRA SCENT - 7 verschiedene Sorten!!*
*REDUZIERT AUF NUR NOCH 2,00 Euro!!!*






*BERKLEY Gulp! Alive Angle Worm - Natural oder Red Wiggler!
**REDUZIERT AUF NUR NOCH 3,50 Euro!!!*





*BERKLEY Gulp! Alive Waxies Angelmadenimitation - Weiss oder Grün!*
*REDUZIERT AUF NUR NOCH 3,50 Euro!!!





Machen Sie mit und stöbern Sie in unseren Winterschluss-Angeboten!
Jeden Tag kommen neue Angebote dazu!





Zu den Produkten: Klick auf das Bild!
Achtung Sonderverkauf: Stückzahlen begrenzt, was weg ist, ist weg !

*


----------

